# Gym scum makes me nuts!!!!!



## big60235 (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay boys and girls, almost all of us know proper gym etiquette but we all have those one or two people at the gym that just make you want to drop a dumbell on them.

Post up your most annoying gym experiences....


Mine is the guy that goes to the treadmill for 1 hour and then comes over to the weight pit to train and lays his fat sweat dripping stinky ass all over a bench that I am about to use and doesn't wipe it down when he is finished with his 2 sets of 50lb dumbell bench press for around 5 reps each. It really seems like the sweatier you are the more pieces of equipment you have to lay on before you go SHOWER.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 6, 2011)

0:29         
	

 Add to 
	

 Added to queue    Y entonces llegó ella - escena del partido de b...by Fisico119,348 views 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-i3ECq-LO0&feature=BF&list=PL81F92BB6FD2DF695&index=3


----------



## SFW (Jan 6, 2011)

i hate it when some hot bitch in spandex has to come and stand directly in front of me to do her DB squats while periodically looking at me in the mirror to see if im looking. i mean, what do you want from me, huh? You want me to follow you to the lockers and ravage you, huh? You want me to compliment your physique, huh? You want me to drop a fucking weight on my foot because im distracted, huh? is that what you want lady? FUCKING ANSWER ME!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i hate it when some hot bitch in spandex has to come and stand directly in front of me to do her DB squats while periodically looking at me in the mirror to see if im looking. i mean, what do you want from me, huh? You want me to follow you to the lockers and ravage you, huh? You want me to compliment your physique, huh? You want me to drop a fucking weight on my foot because im distracted, huh? is that what you want lady? FUCKING ANSWER ME!





Sounds like she wants the cockmeat sandwich. HuH?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate everyone is the gym who: Is not me. If you are not me you don't need to be in the gym while I'm working out you worthless scum-bag!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 7, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> 0:29
> 
> 
> Add to
> ...


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i hate it when some hot bitch in spandex has to come and stand directly in front of me to do her DB squats while periodically looking at me in the mirror to see if im looking. i mean, what do you want from me, huh? You want me to follow you to the lockers and ravage you, huh? You want me to compliment your physique, huh? You want me to drop a fucking weight on my foot because im distracted, huh? is that what you want lady? FUCKING ANSWER ME!


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw a guy in the gym the other day with a Tap Out tank top. But his gut was so big, the front of the tank top just covered his belly. I wish I took a pic of that!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

How about those stupid assholes who drip on the benches and dont give a shit about the next person who needs to use the bench...yeah, I need your fucking mrsa germs douchebag. 
Or how about the diva who drowns her fucking retarded ass in the shitiest perfume imaginable. 
Or the usual asshole whole does curls in a squat rack or power rack. 
Oh lest we forget the dickbag who grunts at the top of his lungs with 20lbs of wieght on the bar while doing a bench press. Bitch please.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

In my gym they posted signs everywhere saying "don't forget to wipe" and the same people walk away and never wipe things down. fucking pigs!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh and dont forget the jerkoffs who just leave shit unracked.


----------



## MDR (Jan 7, 2011)

Grossest thing I've ever seen is when an older lady was using the machines, and my lifting partner tells me to look over.  She had on white sweats, and her entire butt was brown.  She had shit her pants in the gym.  I guess her Depends failed her that day.  My buddy went up to the front after trying to talk to her-no English.  They came in and got her out of there.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 7, 2011)

TALKERS, TALKERS, TALKERS!!!!!!! The same fat, out-of-shape fuckbags who you see in the gym EVERYDAY, havent gained a pound of muscle or lost a pound of fat, and STAND IN FRONT OF A MACHINE TALKING!!! 

No I don't want to fucking talk to you.  If you want to talk, bring a friend or get a personal trainer. 

In a world with cell phones and texting, computers and instant messaging... CALL THE MOTHER FUCKER, DONT JOIN A FUCKING GYM.

For ex. Two weeks ago I overheard two older and very heavy women talking about their favorite Chinese food. I bet you'll never believe what they WEREN'T doing... thats right, working out.

FTR, I just used females for my example, but it's usually men who are the worst.


----------



## GMO (Jan 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> Grossest thing I've ever seen is when an older lady was using the machines, and my lifting partner tells me to look over.  She had on white sweats, and her entire butt was brown.  She had shit her pants in the gym.  I guess her Depends failed her that day.  My buddy went up to the front after trying to talk to her-no English.  They came in and got her out of there.



MDR, bro..that shit just ain't right.  No pun intended.

You just made me throw up in my mouth.


----------



## fraseram (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate people who dont unrack!!!!!!!! why should I take twice as long to do my workout so that you can shorten yours by being lazy????? 
Too people that talk WHILE taking up a piece of equip. that I need to use!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! move on people
OHHHHHHH and those who wont let you work in ... its called kindergarden......... SHARE


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i hate it when some hot bitch in spandex has to come and stand directly in front of me to do her DB squats while periodically looking at me in the mirror to see if im looking. i mean, what do you want from me, huh? You want me to follow you to the lockers and ravage you, huh? You want me to compliment your physique, huh? You want me to drop a fucking weight on my foot because im distracted, huh? is that what you want lady? FUCKING ANSWER ME!



You wants you dodo.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> Grossest thing I've ever seen is when an older lady was using the machines, and my lifting partner tells me to look over.  She had on white sweats, and her entire butt was brown.  She had shit her pants in the gym.  I guess her Depends failed her that day.  My buddy went up to the front after trying to talk to her-no English.  They came in and got her out of there.



Maybe this is what the don't forget to wipe signs in my gym mean. 
I thought they were talking about the machines and benches.


----------



## Noghri73 (Jan 7, 2011)

Last night this skinny guy was helping a heavy lady with her routine.
They spent 30 minutes doing various ab exercises.  Then left.

At least they didn't leave sweat on the equipment.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I hate everyone is the gym who: Is not me. If you are not me you don't need to be in the gym while I'm working out you worthless scum-bag!



best one so far..but for me it HAS to be the guys in the gym, that not only watch the weight I push, but wait until after im done lifting to start their set, and then try to "stay" with me in weight all the while killing themselves using shit form...and little guys that walk around puffed out..


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 7, 2011)

I work out at a fight gym and the guys who get me are the ones who wear tap out gear like there is no other brand, but never get on the mat or in the cage. They pay 80 dollars a month to crowd up the weights so they can say they "train" at a fight gym. They all have skinny pencil legs due to their aversion of the squat rack and they act like they are tough shit because they can bench a few pounds more and have bigger arms than the fighters. The second they are invited into a sparing class they run for the showers like a bunch of pussies.


----------



## TampaSRT (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Or the usual asshole whole does curls in a squat rack or power rack.


This drives me crazy! I need to do squats and these fuckers never do legs and only use the rack for curls.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Oh and dont forget the jerkoffs who just leave shit unracked.




Yessss,  Forgot about that one.  Lazy fucks.  Reminds me of that Cutler video when he makes a point to say. "See, even pros rack their own weights."


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 7, 2011)

My rippling muscles inspire fear and awe to all those before them. The cowardly responses of the men and the constant drooling from the women is pretty annoying when i'm trying to workout.


----------



## Db52280 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is why I have a home gym..


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2011)

How about the assholes who are using more then 1 piece of equipment and won't let you work in?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 7, 2011)

vindicated346 said:


> best one so far..but for me it HAS to be the guys in the gym, that not only watch the weight I push, but wait until after im done lifting to start their set, and then try to "stay" with me in weight all the while killing themselves using shit form...and little guys that walk around puffed out..


 

Oh yea, the 150 pounders with invincible lats, gotta love em!


----------



## ATyler (Jan 7, 2011)

What i hate the most if the middle aged women that come in and do cardio and stink up the whole place. Its almost impossible to try and stay focused when the whole gym smells like rancid vag


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> How about those stupid assholes who drip on the benches and dont give a shit about the next person who needs to use the bench...yeah, I need your fucking mrsa germs douchebag.
> Or how about the diva who drowns her fucking retarded ass in the shitiest perfume imaginable.
> Or the usual asshole whole does curls in a squat rack or power rack.
> Oh lest we forget the dickbag who grunts at the top of his lungs with 20lbs of wieght on the bar while doing a bench press. Bitch please.



lol...rep given ...

and Man I KEEP a big can of the Lysol wipes for these dumbos.  ...Mrsa....  

freakin flesh eating staph...


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 7, 2011)

vindicated346 said:


> best one so far..but for me it HAS to be the guys in the gym, that not only watch the weight I push, but wait until after im done lifting to start their set, and then try to "stay" with me in weight all the while killing themselves using shit form...and little guys that walk around puffed out..



I love this shit cause when I am on the cables they think they're doing just that but then they realize my work sets don't really start until about 3/4 stack.  with rows I usually end with adding 20 or 30 lbs of the rubber weights ontop of the stack.  Then they give me that, "I know that guy's on roids look"


----------



## big60235 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great work to all. Keep them coming!!!! I lobe know this stuff doesn't just piss me off.


----------



## GMO (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Oh and dont forget the jerkoffs who just leave shit unracked.



This happened today with the Hack squat.  Some jackass left 10 plates on it.  I ended up unloading it for a lady being the gentleman that I am, of course.


----------



## LionInTheJungle (Jan 7, 2011)

talkers!  do i look like your friend?


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 7, 2011)

LionInTheJungle said:


> talkers!  do i look like your friend?



johnny? How you been man?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Oh and dont forget the jerkoffs who just leave shit unracked.


 
Not only unracked, I've been finding plates just sitting all over the floor.

Or the jackass using "my" squat rack to hang his sweatshirt on while he was benching on the other side of the room.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Not only unracked, I've been finding plates just sitting all over the floor.
> 
> Or the jackass using "my" squat rack to hang his sweatshirt on while he was benching on the other side of the room.



FUC* that guy, I hate that grap too......


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Not only unracked, I've been finding plates just sitting all over the floor.
> 
> Or the jackass using "my" squat rack to hang his sweatshirt on while he was benching on the other side of the room.



Sorry about that.


----------



## theBIGness (Jan 7, 2011)

there is an old guy with a bandanna and sunglasses on doin half sorry ass reps with 225 on smith machine front shoulder press, no quarter reps. In between sets he does some crazy karate kicks and punches. the dude is a total creeper. I cant help but stare i wish he would go ahead and check into the fucking mental ward.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 7, 2011)

ATyler said:


> What i hate the most if the middle aged women that come in and do cardio and stink up the whole place. Its almost impossible to try and stay focused when the whole gym smells like rancid vag





I think I just tore one of my ab muscles laughing so hard !!! 



> *My #1*
> But in all seriousness, I hate those ASSHOLES who spend an hour on the treadmill doing incline walking WHILE HOLDING ON TO THE SCREEN !!!!
> 
> It's called INCLINE WALKING FOR A REASON !! IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE THIS INCLINE, THEN LOWER THE ANGLE YOU LAZY PIECE OF !@#$ !!!!!!





> *My #2*
> A group of people (3-5) all sharing (hogging) the same machine, chatting it up, being loud and joking around at the gym. You come to the gym to WORK not SOCIALIZE! FINISH YOUR SETS THEN MOVE ON !





> *My #3*
> People that superset more than 2 exercises, thus hogging 3 pieces of equipment and then having the nerve to take a breather after their sets. DONT BE SO SELFISH !!!






> *My #4*
> People who watch you work out. Yes maybe I can lift more than you, but it doesn't give you the right to watch me. Get back to work SLACKER !!!






> *My #5*
> People who do partial reps. I am OK with partial reps if you have already done as much as you can with full range reps. But people who only do partial reps because their ego's won't allow them to toss around a lighter weight, stop lying to yourself. Everyone knows you're a weak piece of crap !




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

theBIGness said:


> there is an old guy with a bandanna and sunglasses on doin half sorry ass reps with 225 on smith machine front shoulder press, no quarter reps. In between sets he does some crazy karate kicks and punches. the dude is a total creeper. I cant help but stare i wish he would go ahead and check into the fucking mental ward.



I'm thinking about it *karate kick*






YouTube Video


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i hate it when some hot bitch in spandex has to come and stand directly in front of me to do her DB squats while periodically looking at me in the mirror to see if im looking. i mean, what do you want from me, huh? You want me to follow you to the lockers and ravage you, huh? You want me to compliment your physique, huh? You want me to drop a fucking weight on my foot because im distracted, huh? is that what you want lady? FUCKING ANSWER ME!



Hahahaha!!!! The weirdest thing is, that this only happens to me when I am having a really bad day and I want nothing more than to be left the FUCK alone. 

Then on the days when I am so horny that I have to wear a sweater to hide my half chub, I can't even get eye contact from a girl LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2011)

My personal daily torture is this douchebag who while rocking out on this Ipod sings out loud, yells and screams on warm up sets, offers unsoliciated advice, then between sets struts around the gym with ILS (Imaginary Lat Syndrome).  I am almost embarassed for him.... dickhead.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> How about the assholes who are using more then 1 piece of equipment and won't let you work in?



Simple solution: Walk over, start using it, and when they do say something, say, "Oh no problem, you can work in with me." Smile. Done.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> My personal daily torture is this douchebag who while rocking out on this Ipod sings out loud, yells and screams on warm up sets, offers unsoliciated advice, then between sets struts around the gym with ILS (Imaginary Lat Syndrome).  I am almost embarassed for him.... dickhead.



punch him the balls.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Simple solution: Walk over, start using it, and when they do say something, say, "Oh no problem, you can work in with me." Smile. Done.


 
Love this lol i pulled this exact thing thursday night at the gym dude had no idea how to react, but I already had two warmupsets done by the time he came back.


----------



## Jpjcm1 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate it when some people constantly drops their weights on purpose making all that noise, wanting everyone to look at them.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

theBIGness said:


> there is an old guy with a bandanna and sunglasses on doin half sorry ass reps with 225 on smith machine front shoulder press, no quarter reps. In between sets he does some crazy karate kicks and punches. the dude is a total creeper. I cant help but stare i wish he would go ahead and check into the fucking mental ward.



That is funny.  I have seen guys like that.  Again, I guess it adds some amusement to our workouts


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Jpjcm1 said:


> I hate it when some people constantly drops their weights on purpose making all that noise, wanting everyone to look at them.



Planet Fitness is a good place for you.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2011)

This one has been getting to me recently - 

People walking super slow, right in the middle of the gym paths, while portraying classic symptoms on ILS. 

I have to walk behind these douchbags for 30 seconds just to get a sip of water from the fountain, when it should just take 5. 

Most people are just lazy as hell in the gym. I don't know what it is, but gyms bring out the strangest behavior in people. They do the weirdest shit.

Like today, this guy was talking on his cell phone while doing a lateral neck flexion machine. He was like "hello? you there? can you hear me? hello?" while cranking his head side to side. 

Or this other guy today - who put his jacket on every bench he was training next to. People actually use those to train.

And that reminds me of this other guy I saw, the back of his shirt said in big print "No, I don't do streroids". He was probably 5'8" and 150 lbs.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 8, 2011)

The skinny, weak guys that swagger around like they think they are four times their size.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Or the fat guys who presses only 10 pounds more than his body weight acting all cocky.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm the fat guy who does about 30 pounds more.  

But I'm not all cocky about it.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

We were at the gym yesterday and there was this rather large guy doing bench press. He was lifting pretty heavy and it made me feel good for him that the was working out and maybe trying to shed some poundage.  The problem was his rather large, hairy belly being exposed for the world to see.  Ewwwwwww!  Not hot.  I know they make shirts long enough to cover that shit up.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> We were at the gym yesterday and there was this rater large guy doing bench press.  We was lifting pretty heavy and it made me feel good for him that the was working out and maybe trying to shed some poundage.  The problem was his rather large, hairy belly being exposed for the world to see.  Ewwwwwww!  Not hot.  I know they make shirts long enough to cover that shit up.



x2 COVER THAT SHIT UP ! NOBODY WANTS TO SEE IT !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> We were at the gym yesterday and there was this rater large guy doing bench press.  We was lifting pretty heavy and it made me feel good for him that the was working out and maybe trying to shed some poundage.  The problem was his rather large, hairy belly being exposed for the world to see.  Ewwwwwww!  Not hot.  I know they make shirts long enough to cover that shit up.



Sorry about that. I'll buy some bigger shirts soon.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

And for that, I thank you


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 8, 2011)

So there I was......... again.......... while happily engaged in my shoulder routine, a giant douche bag catches my eye. Apparently, the area for free weights can now be used for your Mixed Martial Arts training. Now don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of MMA and religiously watch every PPV event. Hell, if you were someone cool like GSP, you could do back flips of the squat rack for all I care. I may even let you borrow my towel so you can dry off your nut sack. But give me a break..... throwing up round houses and checking out your form in the mirror? And not just one or two for shits and giggles...... over 10! And then repeat...... WTF?!?! Would I be the bad guy if I shattered his knee cap with a barbell?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> So there I was......... again.......... while happily engaged in my shoulder routine, a giant douche bag catches my eye. Apparently, the area for free weights can now be used for your Mixed Martial Arts training. Now don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of MMA and religiously watch every PPV event. Hell, if you were someone cool like GSP, you could do back flips of the squat rack for all I care. I may even let you borrow my towel so you can dry off your nut sack. But give me a break..... throwing up round houses and checking out your form in the mirror? And not just one or two for shits and giggles...... over 10! And then repeat...... WTF?!?! Would I be the bad guy if I shattered his knee cap with a barbell?



I love GSP.  The last fight was a good one, I lot more entertaining the his prior fight.  And no you would not be a bad guy is you shattered his knee cap, and after you are done, tell him to do his weird shit in the aerobic room if ur gym has one


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I love GSP. The last fight was a good one, I lot more entertaining the his prior fight. And no you would not be a bad guy is you shattered his knee cap, and after you are done, tell him to do his weird shit in the aerobic room if ur gym has one


 

Great advice! I think I just found my next course of action.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> We were at the gym yesterday and there was this rater large guy doing bench press. We was lifting pretty heavy and it made me feel good for him that the was working out and maybe trying to shed some poundage. The problem was his rather large, hairy belly being exposed for the world to see. Ewwwwwww! Not hot. I know they make shirts long enough to cover that shit up.


Several years ago, I had a similar situation. The guy was very overweight and obviously trying to get in shape. But wow, he had the worst case of BO. He really needed to shower BEFORE he worked out. But the worst.... When on bench his shirt would pull up like you mentioned and it exposed the largest, most disgusting belly button I've ever seen. It was an outtie about the size of a baseball and purple in color! Ewwww! Thanks for making me remember that Gena!


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> MDR, bro..that shit just ain't right. No pun intended.
> 
> You just made me throw up in my mouth.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Several years ago, I had a similar situation. The guy was very overweight and obviously trying to get in shape. But wow, he had the worst case of BO. He really needed to shower BEFORE he worked out. But the worst.... When on bench his shirt would pull up like you mentioned and it exposed the largest, most disgusting belly button I've ever seen. It was an outtie about the size of a baseball and purple in color! Ewwww! Thanks for making me remember that Gena!



 Just doing my job


----------



## oufinny (Jan 8, 2011)

The scary part is almost all of those I have experienced.  People in Houston are retarded.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 8, 2011)

I just hate the screamers and guys like this.....


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 8, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> I just hate the screamers and guys like this.....


----------



## big60235 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got home from the gym and ran into a big pain in my ass. How about the guy that attempts deadlifts. He starts out with just okay form with as little as 135lbs but he drops it from the top to make as much noise as possible. Contiunes to add weight but his form goes to shit as the weight goes up. Maxs out at about 495 and now he spends 5 minutes putting on knee wraps, getting his belt just perfect, wrist wraps on with tons of chalk, and don't forget the pre set slapping of the face and quads while yelling. Then embarks on a giant set of 1- 2 reps while screaming and moaning but struggles to pull the weight more than 3 inches off the floor and then of course the full blown slamming of the weight back to the earth.  Then the uber embarrassing strut through the gym to ask everyone if they saw him "deadlift" 495.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 8, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Just got home from the gym and ran into a big pain in my ass. How about the guy that attempts deadlifts. He starts out with just okay form with as little as 135lbs but he drops it from the top to make as much noise as possible. Contiunes to add weight but his form goes to shit as the weight goes up. Maxs out at about 495 and now he spends 5 minutes putting on knee wraps, getting his belt just perfect, wrist wraps on with tons of chalk, and don't forget the pre set slapping of the face and quads while yelling. Then embarks on a giant set of 1- 2 reps while screaming and moaning but struggles to pull the weight more than 3 inches off the floor and then of course the full blown slamming of the weight back to the earth. Then the uber embarrassing strut through the gym to ask everyone if they saw him "deadlift" 495.


 
Did you get his autograph?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> The scary part is almost all of those I have experienced.  People in Houston are retarded.



Sad to say, but people all around the globe are retarded.  It is so nice to be part of a network of friends that share my same views for the most part.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Just got home from the gym and ran into a big pain in my ass. How about the guy that attempts deadlifts. He starts out with just okay form with as little as 135lbs but he drops it from the top to make as much noise as possible. Contiunes to add weight but his form goes to shit as the weight goes up. Maxs out at about 495 and now he spends 5 minutes putting on knee wraps, getting his belt just perfect, wrist wraps on with tons of chalk, and don't forget the pre set slapping of the face and quads while yelling. Then embarks on a giant set of 1- 2 reps while screaming and moaning but struggles to pull the weight more than 3 inches off the floor and then of course the full blown slamming of the weight back to the earth.  Then the uber embarrassing strut through the gym to ask everyone if they saw him "deadlift" 495.



OMG, these guys are the best of the best.  I wonder how his back and hams are feeling?  Dumb ass.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> I just hate the screamers and guys like this.....



  Hey now, the wrestling, unitard is sexy, for a gay club maybe


----------



## big60235 (Jan 8, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Did you get his autograph?


 

I have told a couple of kids at the gym that he is David Henry and they should go ask him about how to lift. i know that one kid actually did and this guy got pissed. Not that he will say much as I have about 35 lbs on him.


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

there was this fat bum who was doing sit ups in the deadlift spot and wouldnt move when i asked...


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw one the other day that was pretty funny. A gay guy dancing all around the gym doing the weirdest dance moves I've ever seen. He was really getting into it. I couldn't help but watch and laugh.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 9, 2011)

Most personal trainers


----------



## oufinny (Jan 9, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Most personal trainers



When the personal trainer has 20% BF as a man or 30% as a woman, I have to ask how the fuck did you even get that job?  Are you going to trust someone that is in terrible shape to train you???


----------



## Crank (Jan 9, 2011)

when ur lifting and concentrating on blasting out heavy reps and the guy next to u is trying to compete but cant set his weights down quietly and slams the rack down so loud that u shit ur pants. i always turn to them and say "too much weight i think" they never like it. but they dont understand slamming the stacks is LOUD and i can just see myself getting hurt while lifting heavy and getting the shit scared outa me by some half wit


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 9, 2011)

the nasty basterd who spit in the steam    room i told him i ever see you do tht again i will f you up i promis u sick f do you spit in your house no than dont do it in ours  nast f


----------



## nova1970sb (Jan 9, 2011)

today i was waiting for a available power cage to come open to do some squats. there was 2 kids in the middle of one doing deadlifts, 135 pounds, and a shit load of chalk. they each must have dont like 10 sets of 5. it was retarded. 

there was also a big fat guy doing squats in the smith with 2 45 pound plates on each side, first he racked the weight, grabbed the neck cusion thingy, slapped it on his hand extremely hard making a ton of noise about 5 times, did a set of jumping jacks, got under the bar and managed to scream loud enough to hear him way across the gym, while almost going a quarter of the way down.

i love the first month of the year!


----------



## Crank (Jan 9, 2011)

lmao! classic!


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 9, 2011)

nova1970sb said:


> today i was waiting for a available power cage to come open to do some squats. there was 2 kids in the middle of one doing deadlifts, 135 pounds, and a shit load of chalk. they each must have dont like 10 sets of 5. it was retarded.
> 
> there was also a big fat guy doing squats in the smith with 2 45 pound plates on each side, first he racked the weight, grabbed the neck cusion thingy, slapped it on his hand extremely hard making a ton of noise about 5 times, did a set of jumping jacks, got under the bar and managed to scream loud enough to hear him way across the gym, while almost going a quarter of the way down.
> 
> i love the first month of the year!


 went to the gym tonight and this guys doing barbell curls with 45 and using every muscle in his body throwing them up and moaning like hell  i hate the firt of the year


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 9, 2011)

hahaha the best is the skinny bastards doing curls in the squat racks.  Fucking faggots


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2011)

Last time I was near the leg press machine seat, it smelled like someone just took a dump on it


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

everyones chest deflates when i walk in.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> OMG, these guys are the best of the best. I wonder how his back and hams are feeling? Dumb ass.


 

The part that I hate with this guy is that he will never be the guy that hurts himself. It is always people like us that are trying to use good form and the correct amount of weight that ends up with the injury.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jan 9, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> went to the gym tonight and this guys doing barbell curls with 45 and using every muscle in his body throwing them up and moaning like hell  i hate the firt of the year


at least we can look forward to them all being gone here in a couple weeks!


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 10, 2011)

One that cranked my nerve the other day was a guy who was using the decline bench for curls...


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 10, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> One that cranked my nerve the other day was a guy who was using the decline bench for curls...



Lmao that's my favorite one so far haha. Its not a good curl til the bicep is taken completely out of it. Or maybe he hurt his back throwin em up the day before.


----------



## GMO (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, I see something crazy just about everyday and today was no exception my friends.

Using the Bench Press for leg raises????? Get the f**k off, it's chest day!!!

or how about 2 people doing cardio - one on a treadmill, the other on a bike 50 feet away, yelling across the gym to each other having a conversation.

Are you serious?????


----------



## stan69 (Jan 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Or the usual asshole whole does curls in a squat rack or power rack.


 
im guilty of this one...i usually do the barbell curls on that rack when the place is crowded...HAHA

i hate the lazy bastards that dont put the dumbells on the rack....2 fuckin feet away they'll leave them on the floor...
and the talkers, the sweaty nasty non wiping bastards....god the gym is gross....BUT i love going..haha


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 11, 2011)

What about this shit?  Not hot, ever!


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 11, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What about this shit? Not hot, ever!


 
Is that Prince? He must have stopped working-out and grown a mullet...hmmm


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 11, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Is that Prince? He must have stopped working-out and grown a mullet...hmmm



Again, I am not sure how you all are accessing my personal family photos.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What about this shit?  Not hot, ever!



Yeah, I'm sorry about that. It was laundry day and I didn't have anything to hold that bad boy in...


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry about that. It was laundry day and I didn't have anything to hold that bad boy in...



If you could please be a little more careful, that would be great.  I am trying to get my workout on here.  I hate having to avoid eye contact with your nut sack.  It makes me lose my train of thought


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> If you could please be a little more careful, that would be great.  I am trying to get my workout on here.  I hate having to avoid eye contact with your nut sack.  It makes me lose my train of thought



I know... it does drive the ladies crazy!


----------



## natural1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty boys who think the gym is some kind of fasion competition


----------



## GMO (Jan 12, 2011)

And the winner of today's award goes to:

Scrawny dude walks up and grabs the 90's off the rack that I was about to use for my shoulder presses.  Ok...no problem, it must be a sign from God to skip the 90's today and jump to the 100's.  Oh wait...I can't!  Scrawny guy picks up the 90's and stands RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE DUMBELL RACK, so I cannot get at my weight.  Then he proceeds to do his version of shrugs, moving up barely a quarter of an inch and grunting like he is some sort badass.  Seriously, WTF?


----------



## cshea2 (Jan 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> And the winner of today's award goes to:
> 
> Scrawny dude walks up and grabs the 90's off the rack that I was about to use for my shoulder presses.  Ok...no problem, it must be a sign from God to skip the 90's today and jump to the 100's.  Oh wait...I can't!  Scrawny guy picks up the 90's and stands RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE DUMBELL RACK, so I cannot get at my weight.  Then he proceeds to do his version of shrugs, moving up barely a quarter of an inch and grunting like he is some sort badass.  Seriously, WTF?



Lol, I hate when jackasses stand in front of the dumbell rack and you have to maneuver around them just to grab your weights just to get out of their way...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 12, 2011)

people who take my damn machine when im superseting or doing giant sets.

Ive even had people take off my bag, set it down and start using it even though they knew it was occupied..

have been in many arguments with some old fucks...i've been told to cool off many times..

also one time i had on 4 plates for squats(each side), and when i went to go lift it up, someone decided to take off one FUCKING PLATE from one side, and put it on the smith machine next to them..."ohhh I didnt know you were using it."

Waited for him to start his set, took off the 45 in the middle of his 3rd rep. He didnt even say anything LOL


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 13, 2011)

had my moment today..was waiting for a piece of equipment to open up..two little bitches were on it, and decided now was the time to have the deepest of conversations in between each set..God i was so pissed, told them if they are going to talk then atleast free up the fucking equipment..I hope in their convo they cured cancer or something


----------



## Crank (Jan 13, 2011)

i love the guys that have every piece of bb equipment strapped to themselves and are doing every workout wrong lol.

or the guys that wear the underarmour and are 130lbs and try shruggin so much wieght and are hardly moving at all


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 13, 2011)

Most of my gripes have already been mentioned so I'll throw out a new one; PERSONAL SPACE.  I can understand having to get up close and personal sometimes when the gym is crowded but, I get there at about 3:30 in the freaking morning.  THERE'S ROOM!  You don't have to get THAT close to me.  The worst was when I'd be in the squat rack and some asshole would set up to do deadlifts right behind me.  WTF???  There's a whole fucking gym just waiting for him to max out at 135 lbs but he has to stand three feet directly behind me while I'm doing squats?  

I cured him of the habit by dropping my weight backwards from the full standing position.  I turned around and said, "Oops, it must have slipped."


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 13, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> people who take my damn machine when im superseting or doing giant sets.
> 
> Ive even had people take off my bag, set it down and start using it even though they knew it was occupied..
> 
> ...



I see you haven't read the section in this thread about sharing.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 13, 2011)

This has to be one of my fav threads.  There is so much weird shit out there.  We all want to get our workout on, so it is nice that we can all share and laugh (at the end of our WO's) at the peeps that get in our way of our mission.  Because of this thread, I kept giving Prince shit for slamming, not in an absurd way, the weights down on the machines yesterday.  He probably wants to ban me, but he can't.  Like I tell him daily, a happy wife is a happy home.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 13, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> This has to be one of my fav threads.  There is so much weird shit out there.  We all want to get our workout on, so it is nice that we can all share and laugh (at the end of our WO's) at the peeps that get in our way of our mission.  Because of this thread, I kept giving Prince shit for slamming, not in an absurd way, the weights down on the machines yesterday.  He probably wants to ban me, but he can't.  Like I tell him daily, a happy wife is a happy home.



That is an abuse of the poonany power but its funny as hell.


----------



## andreaus (Jun 5, 2011)

im so f..kin glad i built my own gym years ago. there are some A holes out there, ya realy wanna knock some of the f..kers out some times


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 5, 2011)

nice bump. I hate circuit trainers. and people who take up valuable equipment doing giant sets for ten hours. I'm talkin to you stfuandliftbtch


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 5, 2011)

everybodys gotta start somewhere, its in the attitude people posess. You'll alaways be bigger than some and smaller than others unless ur the biggest beast in the gym(yeah, 150, BUT I MAKE 150 LOOK GOOD!)


ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Oh yea, the 150 pounders with invincible lats, gotta love em!


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 5, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> everybodys gotta start somewhere, its in the attitude people posess. You'll alaways be bigger than some and smaller than others unless ur the biggest beast in the gym(yeah, 150, BUT I MAKE 150 LOOK GOOD!)


^ lol


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> i hate it when some hot bitch in spandex has to come and stand directly in front of me to do her DB squats while periodically looking at me in the mirror to see if im looking. i mean, what do you want from me, huh? You want me to follow you to the lockers and ravage you, huh? You want me to compliment your physique, huh? You want me to drop a fucking weight on my foot because im distracted, huh? is that what you want lady? FUCKING ANSWER ME!


you don't like this? lol


----------



## Chubby (Jun 5, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> 0:29
> 
> 
> Add to
> ...


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> nice bump. I hate circuit trainers. and people who take up valuable equipment doing giant sets for ten hours. I'm talkin to you stfuandliftbtch



If someone is actually taking up several pieces of equipment, especially when it is busy I'll sometimes intentionally start using one of their stations when they are somewhere else and make sure they have to ask me to work in.  I'm a prick that way.  

Same with people who stand right in front of the rack.  I have no problem with a polite "excuse me" while I'm walking right into their range of motion in order to grab whatever dumbbells are there.  

Because I work there, I also have to sometimes tell people to STFU or stop dropping their 20 pound weights.  Which I'll do from across the gym at the top of my lungs just to really embarrass them.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

There's one guy who walks around with his lats permanently flared, he's like 5 foot 5 and about 170lbs! 
There's another who grabs the 70lbs and then recruits a spotter to pull the weight up on his first rep, and then when the spotter goes away he barely controls the decent and drops his weights, swings his arms in front of himself and then fucks off home!
Finally the guys who get annoyed by the fact I have to use a larger number of plates on calf raises and ask numerous times if i'm using the plates!


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 6, 2011)

I lost it at the gym this morning.  I go in at 4:30 to avoid most of the BS everyone has been posting. Last week two really fat guys started showing up. For most of last week they just rolled around grunting and weezing as they tried to do just about anything. Well one of these guys did about 10 minutes of cardio and was sweating like a broken water main.  HE TAKES HIS SHIRT OFF AND SLAMS HIS BLUBBER on the bench press rack and knocks out 3 sets of 3 reps with a bar bar. When he was done with his Olympic feat, he rolls, I do mean rolls, off the bench, looks am me and says, "All yours". I looked down and it looked like someone hit the bench with a fire hose. I asked him to  clean off the bench. He laughed and kept walking. Gotta tell you, I exploded. I don;t remember much, but these were things like "clean....fucking tongue.....kick your fat ass...disgusting." You get the point. 

No problem with the owner, long time buddy.


----------



## :Raider (Jun 6, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> This has to be one of my fav threads. There is so much weird shit out there. We all want to get our workout on, so it is nice that we can all share and laugh (at the end of our WO's) at the peeps that get in our way of our mission.


 
I've been able to avoid trouble from gym misfits.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 6, 2011)

I trained at a public gym for 6 months. Once the highschool/college crowd douche bags started to come around, I finally went the way of the home gym. Problem solved.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 6, 2011)

who wipes down the equipment? I like to leave it sweaty and nasty for the next guy!! Cant stand those motherfuckers


----------



## Mooksman (Jun 7, 2011)

The biggest thing I hate is crowds. I hate waiting.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw a guy at the gym in full USMC PT gear, that was so fat, his ass could of been used to bounce radiowaves around in space. 

Seriously, who knew the USMC made PT gear in freaking XXXXXXXXL?  

I don't know why, but that annoyed me more than all the other shit I've seen in the gym.


----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate those super-setting sonz of bitches... do it when the gym is not packed or at your damn home


----------



## Cobeslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

every strap, wrap, belt, etc that can be found to stand in the power rack to do curls, while taking 5 minutes between sets (talking on the phone no less), only to do half reps with tuuuuuurrrrible form.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 7, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I saw a guy at the gym in full USMC PT gear, that was so fat, his ass could of been used to bounce radiowaves around in space.
> 
> Seriously, who knew the USMC made PT gear in freaking XXXXXXXXL?
> 
> I don't know why, but that annoyed me more than all the other shit I've seen in the gym.




Same reason when I see some stolen honor turd walking around with an "Airborne" or "Ranger" shirt on.


----------



## Elson (Jun 7, 2011)

HATE:
guys who use squat racks to do curls, seriously gtfo NOW!
guys who have a spotter help them on every rep b/c they're too weak to do the actual weight
guys who wear those stupid waist belts for deadlifting their own bodyweight

and once I went up to a guy who was squatting and asked to work in and he says "i dunno man i got like 8 more sets to do" seriously? fuck off, like your gonna keep a rack to your self for 8 sets especially since he was taking 5 min rest breaks....idiot.


----------



## tangolima (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont like people who sit on equipment and rest for long periods of time, really bad when they do like 5 or 6 sets, i usually have to find something else if im pressed for time.

i also do not like guys who walk around the gym like they are walking in to the octagon for a ufc fight.... im usually focused and intense at times, but in high spirits, lifting is something i enjoy...


----------



## usafchris (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't believe I ever missed this thread!!!!
I have two guys that go to my gym, and they do work out but they more so stand around and critique EVERYBODY on their workouts rather than just tend to their own business.  It's not even that discrete "hey look at the" gesture, I have seen them standing there staring at their "victim" and just going on and on.  
Then just last week somebody thought it was a great idea to workout with the 50lbs bells, well i guess that was just a little much for em' because instead of controlling the negative they just dropped them on the floor and BROKE one of the ends clean off.......

In conclusion I guess 
#1 Judges
#2 Those that mistreat equipment


----------



## sacrifice (Jun 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Oh lest we forget the dickbag who grunts at the top of his lungs with 20lbs of wieght on the bar while doing a bench press. Bitch please.


We have a few like that at the gym - grunts with every rep sounding like they are getting a$$ fkd.

My issue is with people that perform their DB "exercises" without stepping back from the DB rack, making it impossible to get or put back weights.


----------



## ButtermilkMeeks (Jun 10, 2011)

(Noticed these folks while in the cardio room at a large YMCA in an downtown/urban area)

The fat lady on the recumbent bike eating from a TGIFridays snack chip bag while peddling very slowly.

The mentally ill woman on the shoulder press machine - doing hundreds of reps within a thirty minute span and not letting the cute girl work in with her.

Whomever recently decided to hang posters in front of the windows into the exercise class room. Nothing helped a session on the stepmill like some luscious female bodies doing Zumba or whatever Les Mills class I happened to witness.

(In the locker room at the same Y...)

The g(u)ys who hang out in the steam room. 

The guy who decides to trim all of his body hair every Friday evening in front of the toilets AND does not clean up his fucking hair. Fuck him! (I think they made him stop finally - I have not seen him or any hairpiles in a while.)

There are plenty more but I try not to linger in the locker room at all...

(And finally the free-weight room in the large YMCA in a downtown/urban area.)

The asshole who thinks he can circuit train in the free weight room during the busiest times of the day. We've came to words - basically "Tough shit -buddy you can work in with me." This guy has been circuit training for almost two years.

The other random assholes that shout at people from across the room "I'm using that!" as they pump iron in another location (again) _across the room_.

The coked-up bro hovering around me during my deadlift sets in the power rack - he really needs to get in there to do arm curls.  (Seconding and n-thing everyone above on the curls in the squat racks assholes.)

The fat, creepy seventy-something lady wearing too much make-up and gardening gloves who needs help putting a 45 lb plate on the seated calf raise machine. (I only helped her once - if you cannot move the plates around, then you have no business in this area.

The personal trainers (not YMCA authorized) who troll the weight room looking for clients/victims to work out at another other gym...

A particular vulture/personal trainer who gets all swollen every six months (and then deflates) who uses code words for gear and loudly talk about "pamphlets", "brochures", or "demo video/cd/dvd" after their whispered sales pitches to the fattest guys in the gym. (Its a fucking YMCA you asshole!)

* * *
I do some of my best (concentration-wise) sets after getting pissed-off at these guys and gals insu


----------



## ButtermilkMeeks (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, the old-men that use the top bars of the power racks or smith machines to do their leg lifts/ab exercises...


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2011)

ButtermilkMeeks said:


> (Noticed these folks while in the cardio room at a large YMCA in an downtown/urban area)
> 
> The fat lady on the recumbent bike eating from a TGIFridays snack chip bag while peddling very slowly.
> 
> ...



    Fuckin' Epic


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 11, 2011)

This is nothing something recent, but ButtermilkMeeks' post reminded me of something. 

The personal trainer that is wadding the client from place to place expecting you to evacuate immediately, not even a work in, because they are on the time clock.  FUCK YOU! I was here first. Work in OK, but stop and leave. Never gonna happen.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 11, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> Lol, I hate when jackasses stand in front of the dumbell rack and you have to maneuver around them just to grab your weights just to get out of their way...



reach around and grab the weight in front of him and drop that dumbell on his foot and say "thats why people don't stand in front of the rack" woops sorry bout that...i hate that shit


----------



## usafchris (Jun 11, 2011)

ButtermilkMeeks said:


> (Noticed these folks while in the cardio room at a large YMCA in an downtown/urban area)
> 
> The fat lady on the recumbent bike eating from a TGIFridays snack chip bag while peddling very slowly.
> 
> ...



WOWSER BUD..... Quite a vent session.  Are you feeling better after that?


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 12, 2011)

Yesterday there were a few kids in the gym doing biceps.  Just biceps.  One would do EZ bar curls, about 25% range of motion, then drop the wright and move on over to dumbell curls, with about 10% range of motion, while his buds were sitting around trying to look badass.  They'd stand around for about five minutes then the next one would do the same thing.  Eventually they left without racking the weights they were using.  Fucking dickholes.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw a couple guys trying to tear their rotor cuffs doing some seated lat raise, cuban press, tricep extension hybrid w/ 60lb dbs.  Made my rotor cuffs hurt just watching them.


----------



## ButtermilkMeeks (Jun 12, 2011)

usafchris said:


> WOWSER BUD..... Quite a vent session.  Are you feeling better after that?



Not really - okay maybe just a little. Only because I realize that I am not the only one who finds the behavior of assholes in the gym infuriating...


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 13, 2011)

THE FUCKING GYM FOR HAVING A SIGN SAYING, "COVERED SHOES REQUIRED"....
AND THEN ME SEEING SOME DOUCHE BAG ON THE STATIONARY BAREFOOT....

WTF


----------



## southpaw (Jun 14, 2011)

Hate is..
  non-rerackers, perfume and cologne wearers, garlic gurus, using a cage to do stretching and dumbbell work, fat sweaty naked asses on the bench (use your towel!!!!), collectors.  Love is...
 elderly people with canes and walkers, keeping it real and keeping fit
 our veterans in wheelchairs with missing limbs continuing to kick my ass!!!!!


----------



## Breadlift (Jun 14, 2011)

*#1* 
Spending 5minutes looking for a 100lb dumbbell and then another 5minutes looking for the other.

*#2* 
When you're about to do deads and a guy comes right next to you and starts doing lateral raises, what's heavier, 400lb or your 6lb dumbells? Get the fuck out of my way.

*#3 
*One guy pulled a bench up really close to mine and began doing DB flies, realised his bench was to close and said 'can you move your bench over please, you're in the way of my exericse'

'Sure, shall I rerack your weights afterwards and refill your waterbottle?' 

Fuck you


----------



## fufu (Jun 14, 2011)

What pisses me off...

..every fucking guy trying to posture tough and look at me while I walk by. They look so robotic, awkward and insecure.

If I actually turn my eyes toward them they look away. Wtf is with these people.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 14, 2011)

Right now I ate the female personal trainer that works out on her own when I'm there. She takes up both ends of the only cable crossover for at least 45 minutes most mornings. 

Or I could complain about the male trainer that was doing curls in one of the two squat racks this weekend.


----------



## cshea2 (Jun 14, 2011)

Shit, your guy's gyms are crowded with tools. I am at a university gym and we only get these types for a couple of days in September and in January, then they all clear out.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't forget the farters...the guys that let the thick, noxious, almost visible ones out without a second thought for everyone else that has to escape them.  These are rare at my gym of choice, but when it happens, I let them know that i smell it, i don't like it and they need to fix it by tightening up their diet.  Occasionally, its a squatter that couldn't control it, and they usually apologize, so no problem there.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, how about the women in their mercedes and headbands that wait in the parking lot for a close space... hmmm.. YOU"RE AT THEM GYM.  YOU"RE HERE TO EXERCISE.  PARK FAR AWAY AND TRY WALKING 1/50th OF A MILE YOU MORON!!!!!


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 15, 2011)

First I agee with everybody except the supersetting whiners when the weight room is full FUCK NO YOU CAN'T HOLD A PIECE OF EQUIPMENT FROM ACROSS THE ROOM!! 

If your gonna ask how many sets I got left don't do it when I'm in the middle of my eighth rep. Wait til the sets over. 
If I ask you to spot me that does not mean raise and lower the bar for me on every rep. It means when I turn blue and my eyes go bloodshot the put a little pressure on the bar and let me handle the rest. 
If you fail to wipe your gear induced back acne juice off the bench I'm gonna see how long it takes to shove a 5 pound plate into your sphincter. That's fn nasty 
and finally don't walk around with 22 in arms and and a massive striated chest if you DON'T WORK LEGS!! you look like a deformed spongebob and its hilarious to me.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 15, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Right now I hate the female personal trainer that works out on her own when I'm there. She takes up both ends of the only cable crossover for at least 45 minutes most mornings.



You're complaining?  I'd set up my deadlift station right behind her and just pump it out.  

We have this one girl who moans like she is getting pounded while she lifts and it drives me crazy because I can't concentrate at all - neither can any of the other guys around her.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 15, 2011)

This not about the gym, but it really set me off this morning.

DON"T SIT AT THE ONLY ATM FOR MILES AND BALANCE YOUR FU**ING CHECK BOOK!

Stopped to grab some cash this morning. The only ATM on the way to work is a drive up. This inconsiderate fat woman, (why is always the fat women in moo moo dresses that do this crap?), sat there balancing her checkbook for 10 minutes. I laid on the horn, others did the same. I finally yelled, the bank will mail you those things or check it online, bitch!  She completely ignored my yelling, the horn blowing of the 5 other cars and just kept stabbing the key pad and working her way down the account statement.


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol agree with everyone here. Especially hate people that don't rerack there weights


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 15, 2011)

On top of everything else here:

 Motherf*ckers that wear $40 side-cocked flat-bills to the gym like it's a goddamn fashion show, and barely break a sweat. I'm sorry, did you come here to work out or set a trend cool guy? GTFO. 

Guys that don't deadlift or squat (or do ANYTHING but Arms).

Pencil-necked fairies that spend their entire time in the gym on the cable machine.


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 16, 2011)

i was in gym with my wife the other day. had her hittin some db flyes to perk up my pets. bout that time the hottest bitch in florida walks in with a ass like a 12 yr old catholic school girl. so im checkin her high and low while my wife drops her 8lb dumbell on my worthless ass viram toe shoes. fk u hot bitch, fuk u

*oh an fk u if you hate on my shoes, i dont lift in them. I had been runnin. No man in his right mind lifts at the same time his wife tries to


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 16, 2011)

hurkulees said:


> i was in gym with my wife the other day. had her hittin some db flyes to perk up my pets. bout that time the hottest bitch in florida walks in with a ass like a 12 yr old catholic school girl. so im checkin her high and low while my wife drops her 8lb dumbell on my worthless ass viram toe shoes. fk u hot bitch, fuk u
> 
> *oh an fk u if you hate on my shoes, i dont lift in them. I had been runnin. No man in his right mind lifts at the same time his wife tries to



Reading this at work right now and laughed so hard my protein came out of my nose ahhahahaha!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 16, 2011)

Today one of my big pet peeves:  Guys who crash the weights on machines when they are done a set.  

Lift, lift, lift, CRASH!  Lift, lift, lift, CRASH.  What was even worse was the guy doing it was about 40 and wearing a weight belt to do leg extensions with barely any weight.


----------



## theanvil@live.ca (Jun 20, 2011)

The guys who scream like they are being murdered while lifting


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

There's a guy at my gym who does clean and jerks with WAAAaaaaaaay too much weight. It's impossible to miss him, 'cause when he does it he takes up so much square footage. At the top of the 'jerk' his legs are spread out at all kinds of weird angles. Average heighth, and not a big guy.

One of these days, his knees are gonna blow out, and when the dust clears, we will find him in a heap underneath the bar. Then I won't have to be distracted by this spectacle. You know it's bad when the gym noob is looking at you like, wtf?

Oh, and on the opposite end of the spectrum: the girl squatting with the smith machine, with 2.5lbs on each side. Don't strain yourself. Really. Be goddam careful. Grab a dumbell and do a goblet squat, Built's got vids....

On a posative note - my gym has two squat racks and a cage on one side and four or five smith machines on the other....I've only had to wait for a squat rack ONCE.  Suits me.


----------



## raychulj (Jun 21, 2011)

Everyone at my gym curls on the squat rack! I literally had a guy walk up to me while I'm squating an say, "Are you don't yet? I need to curl" Ugh! I hate everyone at my gym.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 21, 2011)

niki said:


> There's a guy at my gym who does clean and jerks with WAAAaaaaaaay too much weight. It's impossible to miss him, 'cause when he does it he takes up so much square footage. At the top of the 'jerk' his legs are spread out at all kinds of weird angles. Average heighth, and not a big guy.
> 
> One of these days, his knees are gonna blow out, and when the dust clears, we will find him in a heap underneath the bar. Then I won't have to be distracted by this spectacle. You know it's bad when the gym noob is looking at you like, wtf?








YouTube Video











"This man is a beast. He's been able to avoid injury time﻿ and time again  despite using attrocious form﻿ on every excercise known to man.  Courtesy to Max Diesel Weasel.

This epic lift is the epitome of  bad form. He is standing on a wet sheet of plywood on a slanted driveway  in front of his garage. When he cleans the weight he almosts loses it  to get crushed under the barbell. The front squats that follow are  priceless. He flounders all around and fails on his third rep, dumping  the barbell on his knees which are then in their most vulnerable  position. All this is done while it's raining. One day this man will die  under a barbell."


----------



## niki (Jun 21, 2011)

Scary......he should be winning a Darwin award shortly.....


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 22, 2011)

Well at least he has a couple gallons of bleach to clean his gene pool.

I thought he was going to snap his back.  When I was a kid, I made a set of squat stands out of some 2X4's.  It ain't that hard!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate the fucks that walk around in a cut off shirt that is soooo cut off that their chest hangs out both sides.....put on a fucking wife beater on under that cut off for christ sake.....OR the faggots that walk around the gym in jeans and timberland boots while having a lifting slogan on their t-shirt......arm sleeves rolled up of course - I hate most people at my gym - maybe it's the gear, but I have ZERO patience with them


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I hate the fucks that walk around in a cut off shirt that is soooo cut off that their chest hangs out both sides.....put on a fucking wife beater on under that cut off for christ sake.....OR the faggots that walk around the gym in jeans and timberland boots while having a lifting slogan on their t-shirt......arm sleeves rolled up of course - I hate most people at my gym - maybe it's the gear, but I have ZERO patience with them



I normally agree with you. But seriosuly, a beater, under a cutoff?  its cool for 12 year olds to do, older than that? Be a man, you are wearing a cutoff for comfort abd mobility, right? Oh no? Put some sleeves on then lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 22, 2011)

Every gym has to have a few.  I think it keeps things interesting during sets.  We have a new trainer at out gym.  He was trying to tell me the most important thing when lifting is form.  Really!?  I wasn't even lifting that day.  Maybe he needs to pay more attention to the tards who are trying to damage their bodies for life.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I normally agree with you. But seriosuly, a beater, under a cutoff?  its cool for 12 year olds to do, older than that? Be a man, you are wearing a cutoff for comfort abd mobility, right? Oh no? Put some sleeves on then lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

I dont wear cut offs smart ass - but if somone is going to have a cut off shirt that is soooooooooo cut off that their chest hangs out each side, do something with that!  Either that or just dont wear a fucking shirt.....just sayin


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 22, 2011)

Old people I think there should be an age limit I mean we don't let twelve year olds run around the weight room why are we letting 70 year old men take up a tricep pull down machine.  Or the old guy that almost fell back ward trying to do the lat pull down machine with almost no weight.


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I dont wear cut offs smart ass - but if somone is going to have a cut off shirt that is soooooooooo cut off that their chest hangs out each side, do something with that!  Either that or just dont wear a fucking shirt.....just sayin



Lol listen here, I didn't mean YOU you. Lol hypothetical statement hahaha no offense meant. Most dudes that workout with shirts like that WOULD go shirtless, if the gym would let them.. 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Old people I think there should be an age limit I mean we don't let twelve year olds run around the weight room why are we letting 70 year old men take up a tricep pull down machine.  Or the old guy that almost fell back ward trying to do the lat pull down machine with almost no weight.



Guess I'm biased cause my gym allows both? When you're still trying to workout at 70, then you've earned the right to cry. I guess you think the blacks jews and gays are gods least favorite, eh?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeksetm (Jun 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Guess I'm biased cause my gym allows both? When you're still trying to workout at 70, then you've earned the right to cry. I guess you think the blacks jews and gays are gods least favorite, eh?
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sacrifice (Jun 22, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Old people I think there should be an age limit I mean we don't let twelve year olds run around the weight room why are we letting 70 year old men take up a tricep pull down machine.  Or the old guy that almost fell back ward trying to do the lat pull down machine with almost no weight.


I have absolutely no issues with old people in the gym.  Some of them have issues when lifting weights or even walking up (and down) the stairs, but they are there to improve or maintain their health and should be applauded for doing so.


----------



## tomjone20 (Jun 22, 2011)

I hate everyone who's not allowing me to get my squats done ;-)


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 23, 2011)

sacrifice said:


> I have absolutely no issues with old people in the gym. Some of them have issues when lifting weights or even walking up (and down) the stairs, but they are there to improve or maintain their health and should be applauded for doing so.


 

I guess your right.  The issue is with me and needing to find another gym with a younger demographic and more serious lifters.  Most of the people that work out where i am are over the age of 50 and are not working toward any specific fitness goals.  They are mostly there trying to be some what healthy...oh and play tennis.


----------



## Hell (Jun 23, 2011)

Yesterday I was doing deads. Directly behind me were 2 big guys doing deads with the shrug/hex bar. They had it loaded to the max with over 500lbs. Then after they were done they just left it there!! 
If your big and strong enough to do over 500lbs then your damn well big enough to take all those plates off.  Shit burns me!!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 23, 2011)

There is one old guy who puts chalk on everything, even the seated calf raise machine, god knows why. he screams like a mad man on his last rep of every set then puts the weight down, moans like he's about to cum, shakes his head leans back and goes "ahhh" then lies down next to the equipment with his arms across his eyes before his next set. Honestly one day i'm gonna walk over and drop a 110lber on his face to shut him up


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> Cgrant said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'm biased cause my gym allows both? When you're still trying to workout at 70, then you've earned the right to cry. I guess you think the blacks jews and gays are gods least favorite, eh?
> ...


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> There is one old guy who puts chalk on everything, even the seated calf raise machine, god knows why. he screams like a mad man on his last rep of every set then puts the weight down, moans like he's about to cum, shakes his head leans back and goes "ahhh" then lies down next to the equipment with his arms across his eyes before his next set. Honestly one day i'm gonna walk over and drop a 110lber on his face to shut him up



LMAO @ chalk on seated calf raise hahahaha

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ButtermilkMeeks (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess y'all seen the gymidiots channel over at youtube?

GymIdiots Channel


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2011)

f that i retract my last statment.. there is no dam reason why a 70 year old lady needs to due 12 sets of lunges on the smith machine with no weight on it.  What the hell is that!!!!!  there is only one in the whole gym and that chick is hogging it why doesnt she go put her hand on a rail and do the exact same thing or her f'n walker if need be what the hell!!!!AWWWWWWWW..........I applaud nothing you old bat!


----------



## jbzjacked (Jun 28, 2011)

What about the fuking bicep clan... every gym has them , all they do is biceps curls for 30 minutes with 25's then look at bicepts in mirror for 30 minutes. Next day same routine.. WTF work on that dam gut and moobs !!!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 28, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I guess your right. The issue is with me and needing to find another gym with a younger demographic and more serious lifters. Most of the people that work out where i am are over the age of 50 and are not working toward any specific fitness goals. They are mostly there trying to be some what healthy...oh and play tennis.


 

They are all over the age of 50 you said - what type of "fitness goals" are you looking for out of a 50 + year old....other than staying healthy??  Maybe a guy like this could help you spot......just sayin


----------



## To_The_Top (Jun 28, 2011)

As much as I love females.. Especially the really sexy ones. I really get annoyed when a dime piece is working out in the general same area as me and she is doing nothing but exercises that require my attention. I'm in the gym trying to get quality work in and she is robbing me of my focus. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for her presence in my gym.. I just would appreciate if she could stay out of my line of sight until it's time for cardio


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 28, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> They are all over the age of 50 you said - what type of "fitness goals" are you looking for out of a 50 + year old....other than staying healthy??  Maybe a guy like this could help you spot......just sayin



Hahaha....I see you've met my trainer =]


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 28, 2011)

The thing that gets me the most while im in the gym.... it would probably have to be the ass holes that sit around the same machine doing 8 sets of the same fucking work out... and when I walk away from my machine or weights to take a drink and I come back to find the area taken by a slow moving morbidly obese monster of a grandma


----------



## carmineb (Jun 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Oh and dont forget the jerkoffs who just leave shit unracked.


 

YES!  I hate them with a passion.  I also hate it when someone is using a machine that is easy for you to work in with and they just sit thee inbetween sets and veg out and if you ask, about when they are done or if they mind you working thru, they say, got 3 more sets!  most of the time the offer is made without even having to ask .  I hate it when a guy uses teh leg press machine, bangs out 8+ plates on both sides, has to steal all teh 45s within 100 ft and then leaves it unracked.  Look asswipe, if you dont want to put them back, dont use em, find something else to do. Or the guy who steals your squat rack when you go for water then claims it as his own and wont even let you work back into your own sets!

I am the sweaty guy at the guy, I bring a towel with me, I am old school BUT I cover anything I use with towel first and when I am done I drench the area with that spray stuff and dry with paper towel.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2011)

Got a new one: Some douchebag new to my gym does this thing where he leaves 6 (SIX!!!) fucking 45s underneath the decline bench to do abs. Are you fucking stupid or just really retarded. Then he just walks away and doesnt rack his shit. Someone approached him as he left, told him to go back there and "rack his shit". My gym members are very protective of our place. 
Another one: some doofus started barking-like a dog-while he was doing tricep pushdowns. Loud and obnoxious. I made an effort to do this the next time he trained near me while I was training. He used 3-4 plates. I used the entire rack and barked. LOUD. People around me were chuckling. I havent heard it since


----------



## S_walker (Jun 29, 2011)

things I have noticed lately that piss me off:



Spending more time re-racking some douche-nozzles weights than I should have to.
 MF'rs socializing and taking up space.
 MFing trainers using benches and squat racks to train Susie-No-Ass.
 Circuit training types trying to take up every thing in the gym.


----------



## troubador (Jun 29, 2011)

Besides doing lifts (that you don't need a squat rack for) in the squat rack... the other day some douche was stinking up half the free weight area with his cologne or aftershave. That's an awful thing to smell while your trying to squat your 5 rep max.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 29, 2011)

troubador said:


> Besides doing lifts (that you don't need a squat rack for) in the squat rack... the other day some douche was stinking up half the free weight area with his cologne or aftershave. That's an awful thing to smell while your trying to squat your 5 rep max.



It could be worse man there are two guys who usually come in while I'm headin out who smell like they work in a chicken shit factory that combined with their body odor damn near knocks ya out


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> It could be worse man there are two guys who usually come in while I'm headin out who smell like they work in a chicken shit factory that combined with their body odor damn near knocks ya out



Hmmm....somehow this doesnt feel like we're learning proper form and technique. But we are learning that people should fucking shower!!!!


----------



## To_The_Top (Jun 29, 2011)

Old people in the gym don't bother me at all.. Until they are taking their sweet ass time on the machine I'm trying to super set with.


----------



## rayray1295 (Jun 29, 2011)

yes a home gym is worth its waight in loosers.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2011)

waight?? loosers??

Huh??


----------



## gamma (Jun 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Got a new one: Some douchebag new to my gym does this thing where he leaves 6 (SIX!!!) fucking 45s underneath the decline bench to do abs. Are you fucking stupid or just really retarded. Then he just walks away and doesnt rack his shit. Someone approached him as he left, told him to go back there and "rack his shit". My gym members are very protective of our place.
> Another one: some doofus started barking-like a dog-while he was doing tricep pushdowns. Loud and obnoxious. I made an effort to do this the next time he trained near me while I was training. He used 3-4 plates. I used the entire rack and barked. LOUD. People around me were chuckling. I havent heard it since


     LOL you must be working out with DMX


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2011)

gamma said:


> LOL you must be working out with DMX



DMX is bigger than this shit turd.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2011)

Shit, I just remembered a good one.

I was doing squats a while back. This idiot comes up to me and first makes a comment about how he has the biggest gut in the gym. I fake laugh and tell him, "well, that's why you are here." I don't know if he appreciated my literal response. Anyway, he is talking to some dude on a machine that is right next to squat rack I was using. 

I do my set, go get a sip of water and come back. The idiot is IN the squat rack, and LEANING on my bar like a jackass while he talks about high school basketball to this other guy. Well, I am still recovering at this point and hope he gets out of my rack by the time I am ready to go. I'm recovered and ready to go, I just stand behind him and stare at him for a few seconds, he is completely oblivious. I'm like "fuck it", and I walked next to him in the rack and started grabbing the bar he was leaning on. He got the idea  and left, but he really had no idea he was in the way. His body language and apology really made it seem like that. What an idiot.

I wasn't going to dignify this fool with the courtesy of social engagement. What a fool.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 2, 2011)

Nothing ticks me off like the 150 lb teenager that goes around giving everyone unsolicited advice on their form and what bodyparts they need to work on.


----------



## cad500 (Jul 3, 2011)

Got an example of each of these hacks at the gym i go to.  Except the brown sweats lady.  

The ones that piss me off them most are the teenagers and college pukes that know everything.  Had one yell across the gym yesterday "if i didnt bleed i would be a God"  WTF really?

Not to mention all the gear talk out loud so ppl can hear them!


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jul 3, 2011)

I was doing squats today and some guy pantomimed he wanted to use the rack. I said sure, you can work in, what weight are you using?

He proceeded to do tricep bench dips across the rack.

I was actually OK with it, since he was alternating with me and not getting in the way. But still...


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 3, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> He proceeded to do tricep bench dips across the rack.
> 
> I was actually OK with it, since he was alternating with me and not getting in the way. But still...



LOL, I have done dips on the rack. Only because there was no one else around and I had the place to myself.


----------



## ButtermilkMeeks (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is a good photo of another problematic gym-goer over at imgur:

She was actually in front of the weights until I asked her to move, which she did.... by sliding over 2 feet.... and then proceeded to read a book and eat cookies for the next hour.


----------



## Breadlift (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL What the fuck!?


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## jimm (Jul 18, 2011)

lol that pic is ace. what goes thru some ppls heads, bless her.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2011)

Now thats a weight problem.


----------



## sscar (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate the guys who walk all over the locker room butt ass naked.Was washing my hands and this jackass walks out of the stall after taking a dump butt ass naked then stands next to me to wash his hands.


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 18, 2011)

sscar said:


> I hate the guys who walk all over the locker room butt ass naked.Was washing my hands and this jackass walks out of the stall after taking a dump butt ass naked then stands next to me to wash his hands.


 

Sorry man that was me.. saw that you were checking my equipment tho... lol


----------



## njc (Jul 20, 2011)

I cant stand excessive yelling.  Its so annoying.  Nothing wrong with some grunting etc but yelling really accomplishes nothing and just makes you look like a douchebag.


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 21, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Okay boys and girls, almost all of us know proper gym etiquette but we all have those one or two people at the gym that just make you want to drop a dumbell on them.
> 
> Post up your most annoying gym experiences....
> 
> ...



mine is rack your waits also screamers the littlest guys are always the loudest just lift the weight and shut up.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2011)

Spellcheck works wonders Sparky.^


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jul 21, 2011)

Had a new one today. Some guy doing some martial arts katas in the warmup area. Not too bad, but when the fool pulled out a bo staff and started swinging it around, yikes.


----------



## JeepKuntry (Jul 22, 2011)

I get pissed when I have to unrack your weights to start my workout!  I've had people take weights while I go to get a drink of water.  I don't talk and I'm gone 30 seconds if that!


----------



## MrKeenan (Jul 22, 2011)

Lately..

The Ronnie coleman wanna be's. Who actually try to use 'Yeah buddy' and 'Lightweight' in a serious sense when lifting weights, and not as a joke like everyone else does.
The bullshitters. The guy with way too much body fat yet thinks he's jay cutler. Is able to blag that he leg presses 900kg+ to part time gym goers because they havn't got an idea what that sort of weight looks like.
The WAY over exaggerated grunts. '1 more rep baby'.. ?
The people who think the gym is a fashion show and come wearing matching cap and vest combinations.
and one for the guys living in the UK

The guys who think they're some American stereotype. Cap turned backwards with some denver bronco's vest on who's accent suddenly changes when they lift up a dumbell


----------



## S_walker (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the dipshit who grabs 95lb dumbells to do 3 reps on the incline bench at 1/10th the full ROM and asks "hey bro mind spotting me?" (seriously he moves the weight vertically 2")

I never mind spotting someone and always do, but for shit sake try getting a weight you can lift and do reps at full ROM.


----------



## tfarewel (Jul 23, 2011)

People who complain about everything
people who pick in the skinny or fat person who is probably just getting started
people who bench and squat all the time when it has no real impact on your quality of life of functional fitness.

People who think they do everything right at the gym, and post what they hate on here but are probably doing something that bothers someone else as well.


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 24, 2011)

tfarewel said:


> 1.People who complain about everything
> 2.people who pick in the skinny or fat person who is probably just getting started
> 3.people who bench and squat all the time when it has no real impact on your quality of life of functional fitness.
> 
> 4.People who think they do everything right at the gym, and post what they hate on here but are probably doing something that bothers someone else as well.


 
1.The Irony
2.There is still no excuse to be an uneducated trainer
3.Bench and squat make me big, so I do them , therefore i am happy. the functional strength I need is to those movements so they have a huge impact on fucntional fitness.
4.Chances are you are correct, but if someone has an issue they can bring it up.


----------



## ahiggs (Jul 24, 2011)

tfarewel said:


> People who complain about everything
> people who pick in the skinny or fat person who is probably just getting started
> *people who bench and squat all the time when it has no real impact on your quality of life of functional fitness.*
> 
> People who think they do everything right at the gym, and post what they hate on here but are probably doing something that bothers someone else as well.


 
how do you figure that squats are not functional???  granted i don't often lay on my back to pick things up but bench is a huge compound movement that works far more than just your chest, so functional hell yes


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 24, 2011)

tfarewel said:


> People who complain about everything
> people who pick in the skinny or fat person who is probably just getting started
> people who bench and squat all the time when it has no real impact on your quality of life of functional fitness.
> 
> People who think they do everything right at the gym, and post what they hate on here but are probably doing something that bothers someone else as well.



1. Yes, The irony!  To complain about people complaining!....
2. Again I agree with Trap.  Stop doing stuff because you think you think you need to go to a gym and that "anything is better than nothing".  Go walk instead. 
3. What do you think is more functional?  I'm really tired of hearing the word Functional over the last few years. It seems to be a selling point rooted in folks trying to sell a certain training paradigm. There is nothing more "functional" then learning how to properly  work through your full range of motion. The end. I bet you do curls don't you, and some type of overrated ab movement?  When will you need to curl heavy weight, or crunch or do a leg raise or windshield wiper in "real life".  An old person would rather be able to squat down and get a pan as opposed to being able to say "once I did 20 deadlifts in 30 seconds and had a low FRAN time" 
4. It's called having some fun.  And I also don't think anyone ever claimed to do everything right.  

5. Great post.  I hope you stick around....


----------



## tfarewel (Jul 24, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> 1. Yes, The irony! To complain about people complaining!....
> 2. Again I agree with Trap. Stop doing stuff because you think you think you need to go to a gym and that "anything is better than nothing". Go walk instead.
> 3. What do you think is more functional? I'm really tired of hearing the word Functional over the last few years. It seems to be a selling point rooted in folks trying to sell a certain training paradigm. There is nothing more "functional" then learning how to properly work through your full range of motion. The end. I bet you do curls don't you, and some type of overrated ab movement? When will you need to curl heavy weight, or crunch or do a leg raise or windshield wiper in "real life". An old person would rather be able to squat down and get a pan as opposed to being able to say "once I did 20 deadlifts in 30 seconds and had a low FRAN time"
> 4. It's called having some fun. And I also don't think anyone ever claimed to do everything right.
> ...


 
I dont work abs all the time, like you say because everything I do involves the core, which is really the most important thing anyone should work on.

squating down yes, is functional, squating with 3 tons of weight and destroying your knees, not so much.

I dont go to gyms, I invested some money into a home gym just so I could avoid the gym and everyone at them. Its all a waste of money.


----------



## ButtermilkMeeks (Jul 24, 2011)

tfarewel said:


> I dont go to gyms, I invested some money into a home gym just so I could avoid the gym and everyone at them. Its all a waste of money.



Then why the hell are you even posting in this thread?

This is a thread in which people are complaining about idiots in the gym.

This is not a thread for people to complain about idiots on a message board.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 24, 2011)

ButtermilkMeeks said:


> This is not a thread for people to complain about idiots on a message board.



I suggest starting a thread about this in anything goes.

I watched 3 people talking for over an hour at the gym last week.  They never lifted a single weight.  Never did any stretching.  Just stood around a Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown and talked.  What the heck?  When I was through with my workout they were still there yacking away.


----------



## BigMuffin (Jul 25, 2011)

I fucking hate guys who wear belts for seated DB curls in the squat rack. This acutally happens at the gym i just left. People who dont unrack and guy who wipe baby powder all over their nuts then grab weights.


----------



## tfarewel (Jul 25, 2011)

ButtermilkMeeks said:


> Then why the hell are you even posting in this thread?
> 
> This is a thread in which people are complaining about idiots in the gym.
> 
> This is not a thread for people to complain about idiots on a message board.


 

because I use to go to gyms, but have stopped because of some of the reasons posted in here.


----------



## PieEyedPiper (Jul 25, 2011)

There was a guy I worked with that always ended up at the gym the same time as me. I tried to avoid him at ALL costs, but he would still get me and try and stand and talk while my muscles got cold.

Anyways, he was 6', MAYBE 180, and would always say, "Yeah, I saw those guys doing shrugs with incorrect form, and they saw me over there doing 500? 600 pound shrugs? (Then does stupid laugh.) Then he complains that his shoulders dwarf in comparison to his traps, then continues to do shrugs EVERY DAY! Not to mention, HIS form was shit, and all he actually did was load the machine up with every plate he could find, walk around the smith machine to see who was looking at all the weight, then get on it and do one MAYBE two half-assed shrugs.

He would do the SAME thing with leg presses, he'd bitch about their not being enough weight in the gym for him to do leg presses, but then he'd load it up, look around to see who was admiring him, then get down and do one or two calf raise looking leg presses then get right back up and walk around seeing who was looking at him.

Then whenever I asked why he didn't just do squats, OBVIOUSLY it was because he had a knee problem and couldn't. Or why he didn't do dead lifts, his back was bad. Or why he was only benching 200 pounds, his shoulder was bad. Basically, the dude was injured whenever he couldn't lift as much as much, but he could KILL it with bad form and half-reps on shrugs and leg presses.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 25, 2011)

PieEyedPiper said:


> There was a guy I worked with that always ended up at the gym the same time as me. I tried to avoid him at ALL costs, but he would still get me and try and stand and talk while my muscles got cold.
> 
> Anyways, he was 6', MAYBE 180, and would always say, "Yeah, I saw those guys doing shrugs with incorrect form, and they saw me over there doing 500? 600 pound shrugs? (Then does stupid laugh.) Then he complains that his shoulders dwarf in comparison to his traps, then continues to do shrugs EVERY DAY! Not to mention, HIS form was shit, and all he actually did was load the machine up with every plate he could find, walk around the smith machine to see who was looking at all the weight, then get on it and do one MAYBE two half-assed shrugs.
> 
> ...



classic


----------



## shaunr2424 (Jul 26, 2011)

Two things from my workout last night I would like to add to this list...

1.) A small group of lads who I would describe as "chavs" appear to have joined my gym recently, their workout on a daily basis varies but a good day is the following..... 1 set of chins (warm-up) decline bench for a couple of sets "you must check your phone and text between sets", once these are done look around the weight area and if everything is busy take an EZ bar stand in the middle and look busy whilst discussing loudly the lads holiday your going to get smashed on and the latest girl your meant to be seeing......then move onto a lat pull down and if you have the energy after all that any shoulder or tri-cep exercise will do.......... I then saw them discussing in the changing room how they are going to look "massive" on holiday (you must flex and look in the mirror at this point) whilst eating a packet of cookies............

2.) A trio of rugby players have joined and you would think that they would use good form, incorporate basic compound movements etc.... this is not the case they discuss what weight they can lift, how they are going to change their training tomorrow, and repeatedly flex in the mirror and shout to each other at the top of their voices, they will then vanish to have a walk on the treadmill the minute anything female walks in to try and get themselves noticed before returning to continue where they left off.........


----------



## niki (Jul 27, 2011)

The guy sitting in the cage....on the bar......watching his friend do bent rows.

When I wanna do rack pulls. 

Yes....his keys were there, laying 'claim' to his domain. GTFO!

One thing that I hate about myself at the gym?

Having to ask the guy using the ez curl bar that I need for his weights when he's done.....it just makes me feel bad, like I'm hurting his feelings.....er, ego. I'll ask my son to get it, to spare them....


----------



## Breadlift (Jul 27, 2011)

niki said:


> The guy sitting in the cage....on the bar......watching his friend do bent rows.
> 
> When I wanna do rack pulls.
> 
> Yes....his keys were there, laying 'claim' to his domain. GTFO!



Why not just walk over and ask if he's using it?

Everybody leans and sits on the squat rack inbetween bicep curls or whatever in my gym, never had problems asking them to move when I need to use it.


----------



## Scottydogg (Jul 28, 2011)

Getting sick of all the newbies in my gym at the moment leaving weights everywhere , always happens after a recruitment drive for new members , Grrr


----------



## tinyfighter (Jul 28, 2011)

im 5ft6, 65kg 10%bf (140ish lbs?) i rep my own weight at bench/squat and dead and have bench 75kg,squat 90kg,dead 120kg.
  as im a fighter i only use the gym to maintain my strenth,maybe bulk over winter.
 this one newbee keeps chatting to me and he is driving me mad,he is 5ft 7 and 105kg (30-40%bf at a guess-big beer gut) this guy reminds me he can bench more than me and lift more than me on shoulders than me every time he see's me with a weight that he can go heavier with as if i should be impressesd or something.
 (even tho his 1 rep max bench is 80kg and mine is 75kg)
  the last conversation we had was..... he is going to bulk up and cut next year because you need fat to turn to muscle and women dont like blokes like me who have veins sticking out and stuff.
 he trains almost every day and does a random mixture of bicep,tricep,abs,bench,back traps. i suggested maybe throw a few deads and squats in there but his reply was "naaa my legs are big enough"
   tbh 9/10 of the people in my gym are clueless,another thing i hate is all that talk about the regualar cycle that all the young lads do (dbol or oxymetholone for 1-12 weeks with no pct )

yes i know some of you 250lb guys will laugh at my bench/squat and dead numbers but i only lift weights 2 hours a week and i dont want to gain any body weight


----------



## twotuff (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol'd hard at this classic thread!


----------



## squigader (Jul 28, 2011)

-People not putting the weights back and just leaving them on the floor or in the middle of an aisle so they can be tripped over.  This irritates me to no damn end!
-Teenage girls who come in and just spend the entire time stretching on the mats, in the process distracting a lot of the other male patrons, causing a slowdown. If you're not going to train, why are you here ?

I swear, one of these days I'm going to set up my own gym or make one in a garage with a buddy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 28, 2011)

TestnRest said:


> LMAO..this has got me laughing..a bit irrelevent though..
> ‪Asian Girl Finds Love in Bathroom Stall‬‏ - YouTube




Only funny I see from this video is the individual replacing his hot asian gf with a fat greasy american cheese ball.


----------



## Breadlift (Jul 29, 2011)

squigader said:


> -People not putting the weights back and just leaving them on the floor or in the middle of an aisle so they can be tripped over.  This irritates me to no damn end!
> -Teenage girls who come in and just spend the entire time stretching on the mats, in the process distracting a lot of the other male patrons, causing a slowdown. If you're not going to train, why are you here ?
> 
> I swear, one of these days I'm going to set up my own gym or make one in a garage with a buddy.



Disagree with second part but I'm a pervert


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 29, 2011)

Every. Fucking. Time.






YouTube Video











I hear The Tink Tinks in the background, that's my PR track...I still don't know her name.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 29, 2011)

Idiots who put the 20lb ez curl bar at the bottom of the rack, so the 100lb ez bar is at the very top.


----------



## ct67_72 (Jul 29, 2011)

Every time I go in the gym there's weight on every bench. 
But at my new gym I've yet to have to wait for a rack because someone is curling in it. 
That always got me 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## squigader (Jul 29, 2011)

Breadlift said:


> Disagree with second part but I'm a pervert



Why don't you take a seat over there . It motivates some people, but I'm just there to run through my routine at max intensity, so it's a pain in the ass to be held up by some of the more "observant" fellas


----------



## KelJu (Jul 30, 2011)

tfarewel said:


> People who complain about everything
> people who pick in the skinny or fat person who is probably just getting started
> *people who bench and squat all the time when it has no real impact on your quality of life of functional fitness.*
> 
> People who think they do everything right at the gym, and post what they hate on here but are probably doing something that bothers someone else as well.



Sounds like the warcry of pussies to me. Functional fitness? Bah, just more buzzword bullshit to water down the already diluted pool of information out there regarding resistance training. Unless you are a athlete in training or you have a physically demanding job that requires you to be in top notch condition, nothing you do in the gym is functional to your life. I'm a system administrator. Nothing in the gym is going to help me functionally with my job working with computers.  If your goal is to be big and strong, then squat, deadlift, and benchpress are probably the three most important lifts you should be focusing on. The only exception would be advanced lifters who have a programs that work the same muscle groups using different lifts.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 30, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Sounds like the warcry of pussies to me.



The actual warcry is "LEAN AND TONE," cause that's all those people can think about.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 30, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Sounds like the warcry of pussies to me. Functional fitness? Bah, just more buzzword bullshit to water down the already diluted pool of information out there regarding resistance training.



Yes.  It is terribly non functional to have a strong chest, shoulders, thoracic spine, lumbar spine, serratus, triceps, quads, hamstrings, glutes, ankles, stable shoulder blades and rotator cuff.  I hate that.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 30, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> So there I was......... again.......... while happily engaged in my shoulder routine, a giant douche bag catches my eye. *Apparently, the area for free weights can now be used for your Mixed Martial Arts training*. Now don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of MMA and religiously watch every PPV event. Hell, if you were someone cool like GSP, you could do back flips of the squat rack for all I care. I may even let you borrow my towel so you can dry off your nut sack. But give me a break..... throwing up round houses and checking out your form in the mirror? And not just one or two for shits and giggles...... over 10! And then repeat...... WTF?!?! Would I be the bad guy if I shattered his knee cap with a barbell?



I HATE this! go do that shit at home!    It's embarrassing to watch the 40 year old overweight guy trying to do MMA, on another note stupid kids that think it's 'cool' to do... (sigh)


----------



## superchris84 (Jul 30, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Idiots who put the 20lb ez curl bar at the bottom of the rack, so the 100lb ez bar is at the very top.


 
^^^^ I couldn't agree more! 

And the young kids that sit around the benches shooting the shit and barely doing any kind of working out.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 30, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Yes.  It is terribly non functional to have a strong chest, shoulders, thoracic spine, lumbar spine, serratus, triceps, quads, hamstrings, glutes, ankles, stable shoulder blades and rotator cuff.  I hate that.




You missed the point completely. All exercises that are part of a well designed training program are functional. Bench press is no more functional than say pull-ups or military press. On the same token, bench press is no less functional either. Since all exercises can be functional in a balanced training program, the concept of functional and non functional exercises becomes useless. You are taking a word that has a clear meaning and watering it down. What is functional? Technically, anything that aids in a function of your everyday life is functional. If you are going to break it down that far then bicep curls are the most functional exercise I do since I beat my meat at least once a day, but I might never have to lift 100lbs over my head.   

Saying Squats and bench press aren't functional is dumb, and nearly every person I have heard say that is a little pipsqueak.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 30, 2011)

KelJu said:


> You missed the point completely. All exercises that are part of a well designed training program are functional. Bench press is no more functional than say pull-ups or military press. On the same token, bench press is no less functional either. Since all exercises can be functional in a balanced training program, the concept of functional and non functional exercises becomes useless. You are taking a word that has a clear meaning and watering it down. What is functional? Technically, anything that aids in a function of your everyday life is functional. If you are going to break it down that far then bicep curls are the most functional exercise I do since I beat my meat at least once a day, but I might never have to lift 100lbs over my head.
> 
> Saying Squats and bench press aren't functional is dumb, and nearly every person I have heard say that is a little pipsqueak.



I think you need to work on your internet sarcasm detector.  I was agreeing with you.  

I personally think "functional" is one of the stupidest buzzwords the fitness industry has today.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 30, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I think you need to work on your internet sarcasm detector.  I was agreeing with you.
> 
> I personally think "functional" is one of the stupidest buzzwords the fitness industry has today.



My apologies my good man. I haven't slept in two days.


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah sweat is natural

but everyone should wash them..

no one like other guy's sweat..


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

but, to me 

hot girl's sweat turns me on


----------



## ahiggs (Aug 1, 2011)

YouTube - For the Misc - My Gym

not my gym but this is funny shit!!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

It pisses me off when these scrawny little punks are using the squat rack to curl 55lbs! 
This is especially annoying because my gym has only 2 power cages and some times these little punks are lined up using both of them doing nothing but curls!


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

Most people that go to planet fitness make me made


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

mad


----------



## Tako1984 (Aug 10, 2011)

Saw a guy in the gym the yesterday who had 315lb in a squat rack and proceeded to hop around the rack to "work out" his ankles and improve flexibility. I know this because he had to explain to the owner why he was bouncing around. The owner then charged him for bending 3 bars. The one time he actually tried to squat the weight he got maybe 15% ROM and almost fell on his ass.


----------

